# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - heinäkuu-joulukuu 2005

## Eppu

Laitetaanpa tännekin oma viestiketju havainnointia varten.
Aloitetaan tiistaista 28.6.
TKL
#223/22
#224/13
#230/1
#232/16
#234/16

----------


## Eppu

Ke 29.6.
Tänään tuli havaittua harmaa tuliterä rekisterikilvetön Scala, joka tuli Nokian moottoritieltä ja jatkoi Hyhkyn risteyksestä rantatielle Ylöjärven suuntaan. Ko. autossa oli mitronin ledikilvet, joissa teksti 'Lahden autokori' myös takana. Olisikohan kyse esittelyautosta  :Question:  

Muita havaintoja:
LL #43/50
TKL
#220/26
#223/18
#224/22
#228/22
#229/18
#230/1
#232/16
#263/1
#408/1
#409/26
#410/26
#412/30

----------


## killerpop

1.7. näkyi muutama mielenkiintoinen bongaus:
#223/1, #263/1, #635/25 ja #640/27

#408 on ilmeisesti ykkösen kalustoa koko kesän, sen verran ahkeraan se ykkösellä kulkee. Mielenkiintoinen epäsuhta on linjalla 12, jossa #255 ja #661 ajelevat. Toinen vuoro telillä, toinen pätkällä ja tätä samaa rumbaa aamusta iltaan.

----------


## Eppu

Ja 1.7. lisäys...
Länsilinjojen osalta havainnoin seuraavaa:
#18, #31, #43/50
#19/80 (Metsäkylän vuoro) --> 85 (Asuntilan vuoro)

TKL:
#423/23
#426/30

----------


## mrl586

1.7.2005:
#625/6
#425/16

----------


## Eppu

Ma 4.7.
#220/18
#643/2
#408/17
#411/18
#229/22
#228/16

----------


## killerpop

Ti 5.7. 

#419/23, 
#426/17, 
#612/3, 
#624/2 (kesän ajan ollut kolmosella), 
#656/2 (auton etulinjakilpi poikkeuksellisen himmeä edelleen, puoliteholla?)

----------


## Eppu

Viime päiviltä (tänään ja eilen) on myös havaintoja Connex-Lastusen #3:sta, joka on pyörinyt linjoilla 75 ja 90 ihan Pyynikintorilta lähtevistä vuoroista.

----------


## killerpop

6.7. havaintorintama tuotti seuraavan kasan bongauksia:
TKL #121/22, #218/13, #219/13, #225/1, #228/18, #229/30, #230/28, #408/26 ja #640/11
LL:n liikenteessä linjalla 50 oli kuin olikin yksi matalalattiamersu #15 iltaliikenteessä, joka suoriutui noista Ryydynpohjan hidasteista.

----------


## Eppu

7.7.
Molemmat protoscalat löytyivät linjalta 22.
#219/13
#225/22
#228/18
#424/26

----------


## JT

> Viime päiviltä (tänään ja eilen) on myös havaintoja Connex-Lastusen #3:sta, joka on pyörinyt linjoilla 75 ja 90 ihan Pyynikintorilta lähtevistä vuoroista.


8.7. 

Alhonen & Lastunen(Connex)#3 linjalla 90 Tampereelta klo 15.35 lähteneessä vuorossa Virroille.

----------


## killerpop

Taas muutama kertomisen arvoinen havainto;
Ma 11.7. TKL #223/26, #224/28, #235/13, #241/26, #639/2

----------


## Eppu

Ti 12.7.
#614/11
#224/28
#229/18

----------


## killerpop

To 14.7. tarjos paljon "herkkupaloja"
TKL #230/26, #640/21, #223/13, #225(1 ja #228/30.

----------


## nakkisormi

Lauantai 16.7.:
#257/25

----------


## Eppu

Ma 18.7.
Yllättäviä havaintoja. Muutama vakiauto vaihtanut linjaa.
#219/13
#221/26
#223/13
#230/22
#260/28
#410/30
#653/11

Näiden lisäksi Lastusen #426 on saanut ylleen melko tyylikkäät kokomainosteippaukset, joiden aiheena on jokin viini.

----------


## killerpop

Ti 19.7.
TKL #612/11, #626/12, #627/21, #230/26

----------


## Eppu

> Ti 19.7.
> TKL #612/11, #626/12, #627/21, #230/26


...#219/13, #220/22, #223/22, #229/28, #412/16, #661/2

----------


## Eppu

Lauantaina 23.7. erikoisia sijoituksia:
#639, #647/15
#423, #426, #244/23
#414, #427/16
#121, #409 ja jokin toinen omnicity/22
#408/28
#661/3

----------


## killerpop

Sunnuntai 24.7
AL #2 / 90Y P:tori - Kaanaa

Tiistai 26.7.
TKL #426/23

Keskiviikko 27.7.
TKL #221/26, #230/30

----------


## kuukanko

Torstai 28.7.

TKL 415/7 (johtunee Pirkkahallissa olevista messuista)

----------


## killerpop

Pirkkahallin farmarimessujen myötä TKL on ottanut kesäseisonnasta ajoon ainakin yhden korkean nivelen, #361 kuljetti Pereentien varren parkkipaikoilta väkeä Härmälään.

#634 puolestaan ajeli Ahlman-kilvitettynä ja muita autoja tilausajorumbassa näytti olevan ainakin #416.

Messujen ajan ajetaan myös Y7-lisävuoroja, tänään autona on #408

Muut havainnot Eppu jo melkeen kertoikin, mutta lisätään vielä TKL #419/7 (auton #415 parina), TKL #221/26

----------


## Eppu

Aikaisemmin päivällä myös #635 näytti olevan kilvitettynä Y7:lle. Välillisesti messujen johdosta taisi #651 olla linjalla 5. Muita havaintoja: #627/27, #612/11, #122, #220/22

----------


## killerpop

Pe 29.7. / sysadminday

TKL #623/4

Maatalousmessujen myötä seuraavaa satoa:
#418/7, #401/Y7, #233/Y7

Ja vielä 
AL #7 Star 502 / 90Y Kämmenniemi - P:tori (laatikko-wiimoja kesäseisonnassa)

----------


## killerpop

MA 1.8

TKL #217/17, #218/30, #424/30, #613/7

----------


## Eppu

> MA 1.8
> 
> TKL #217/17, #218/30, #424/30, #613/7


Ja #216/13, #427/30, #412/26, #632/2

----------


## killerpop

Ke 3.8 tarjosi seuraavia

TKL #122/16, #221/13, #228/30, #412/17, #415/1, #419/23 ja #623/5.

LL tarjosi linjalla 50 poikkeuksellisesti matalaa mersua, auto #17 oli päässyt linjalle uhmaan Ryydynpohjan hidasteita.

----------


## killerpop

To 4.8.

TKL #221/1, #415/30 ja #421/22. Omnien esiintyminen linjoilla 22 ja 30 on ollut jo enemmänkin poikkeus kuin tapa, kun vanhat vakiautot siirrettiin muille linjoille.

----------


## Eppu

Kesäaikataulujen viimeisenä maanantaina (8.8.) esiintyi seuraavaa:
#122/22, #224/26, #230/13, #259/20, #408/30, #412/P2 (Särkänniemi P), #613/7, #627/11, #640/2

----------


## killerpop

Ke 10.8.
TKL #410/30, #612/11
LL #21/50

----------


## killerpop

TO 11.8
TKL #228/26, #410/30, #627/27

----------


## Eppu

> TO 11.8
> TKL #228/26, #410/30, #627/27


Ja myös #215/22, #229/1, #230/13, #244/28, #121 ja #122/22

----------


## killerpop

PE 12.8.

LA #131/54 (kutter9)... taisimpa nähdä ekaa kertaa auton livenä Tampereella.

----------


## Eppu

Ja laitetaanpa kesätaulujen viimeisen arkipäivän sijoituksia vielä oikein aimo annos. Oli muuten kiva ukonilma taas iltapäivällä.
Paunu: #1-17/45, #52/71, #63/62
TKL: #228/22, #232/22, #218/22, 630/11, #632/15, #415/23, #627/2, #622/5, #110/14, #424/16

----------


## killerpop

Lauantain parhaimmistoa 13.8.

TKL #426/23 ja #427/23... millon viimeksi kakskolmosella kaksi 7000-niveltä samaan aikaan?
TKL #240/17

----------


## killerpop

Tähän viestiin ei tule havaintoja vaan alustavia sijoituksia 15.8. alkaen. Mikäli runko poikkeaa oleellisesti seuraavasta, havainnot ovat erityisen tervetulleita. Tehdään sitten ajan myötä uusi lista, jos huomataan että sijoitukset muuttuvat radikaalisti pysyviksi.



```
v=vuoro, p=pitkä osapäovä, o=osapäivä

01&#58; #247v #239v #248v #407p #212o
02&#58; #658v #659v #636o
03&#58; #657v #635p #633o <-- ! tuleva monu
05&#58; #641v #634o
06&#58; #614o #211o #621o #622o
07&#58; #650p #651p #617o #618o #619o
10&#58; #109v #110o
11&#58; #643v #642v #639p
12&#58; #254v #238v #221o #220o
13&#58; #255v #256v #257v #258v #245p #224o #223o #222o
14&#58; ?
15&#58; #660v #661v #638o
16&#58; #424v #416v #415v #414v #413v #408p #401o #400o #237o #233o #236o #235o
17&#58; #417v #409p #244p #232o #231o
18&#58; #246v #425v #411p #410p
19&#58; #230o #228o
20&#58; #426v #419v #418v #229o #227o #226o
21&#58; #652v #653v #613o
22&#58; #261v #262v #263v #420v #241p #242p #243p #403p #402o #214o #213o
23&#58; #421v #259v #260v #225o #234o
24&#58; #612o
25&#58; #644v #645v #646v #647v #648p #649p #637p
26&#58; #423v #422v #253v #412p #404o #252o
27&#58; #654v #655v #656v #640v
28&#58; #252v #240p #406o #216o #405o
29&#58; #623o #624o
30&#58; #427v #249v #250v #251v #219o #218o #217o
39&#58; #610o #611o

Vara-autot&#58;
#121 #122 #200 #201 #202 #203 #204 #205 #206 #207 #208
#209 #210 #215 #355 #356 #357 #358 #359 #361 #615 #616
#620 #625 #626 #627 #628 #629 #630 #631 #632
```

Paletti menee todella uusiksi viime talveen nähden. 
Huomionarvoista, että ainuttakaan korkeaa autoa (10 teliä, 6 niveltä) ei ole sijoitettu vakituisesti minnekään. Linja 14 on mullekin täysi kysymysmerkki.

PS: tervetuloa linjan 10 ekalle lähdölle  :Smile:

----------


## Eppu

Tällaista tuli sitten havaittua 15.8.
#241/16
#420, #403, #424, #215/22
#204, #206, #208, #618/13
#237/14  :Shocked:  
#627/11
#235/28

Autot #644 ja #649 kulkivat linjalla 25 yhä särkänniemi-teipit yllään.

Kuvia löytyy Kuvat-osiossa olevan linkin takaa.

----------


## killerpop

Ma 15.8. vähän lisäyksiä

Linja 14 ajetaan näemmä linjan 16 osapäiväautolla. Se selittänee telin.
#629/25, #631/25, #207/16, #215/22, #245/18, #122/17, #424/22, #418/28 ja #355/20

Mua kohahdutti erityisesti #618/13, harmi vaan että kamera tuli likinäköiseksi tarkentaessa  :Very Happy:

----------


## killerpop

Ti 16.8.

TKL #204/13, #205/30, #207/17. #406/18

----------


## killerpop

Ke 17.8.

Paunu #106/61 ... että nyt on Pirkkalantiellä jopa Royalia, ainakin yhdessä lähdössä päiväsaikaan. Muistelisin että tuossa vuorossa on ennen ollut #68, ja se olikin autokierrossa "soveltuvin osin".

----------


## killerpop

Pe 19.8

TKL #200/18, #201/16, #204/23, #208/16, #209/1, #356/18, #357/18, #358/26, #361/16
Paunun #88 näytti olevan jo ajossa linjoilla 71W, 70K, ja loppuillasta 95 ja 61

----------


## Eppu

Pe 19.8. omien silmieni eteen osui ainakin:
#359/26, #246/22, #121/22, #122/22, #631/27

----------


## Eppu

Lauantaina 20.8. linja 14 ajettiin autolla #245. Auton #237 osalta taitaa kierto näyttää arkisin seuraavalta:

Linja 16:
...Leinola 8.07 -> Keskustori 8.38 -> Lentävänniemi jne... linjalle 14 ->
Linja 14:
Ostoskeskus (Harjuntausta) 9.10 jne.
...Tesoman terveysasema 14.49 -> Lielahteen jne. linjalle 16 ->
Linja 16:
Lentävänniemi 15.14 jne...

Hieman tiukalta kuullostaa nuo linjalta toiselle siirtymiset, mutta eiköhän aamulla ehdi torilta 32 minuutissa ja iltapäivällä Tesomalta 25 minuutissa...

----------


## JT

La 20.8.

#224 / 16
#245 / 20
A&L #3 / PIKA Ähtäri - Kangasala - HML - HKI

----------


## Eppu

> La 20.8.
> #245 / 20


Olipa sitten ihme kierto tuoll autolla. Illalla se nimittäin tuli vielä vastaan linjalla 22. Harvoinhan sitä yksi ja sama auto ihan kolmelle linjalle ehtii yhdessä päivässä.

----------


## JT

> Alunperin kirjoittanut JT
> 
> La 20.8.
> #245 / 20
> 
> 
> Olipa sitten ihme kierto tuoll autolla. Illalla se nimittäin tuli vielä vastaan linjalla 22. Harvoinhan sitä yksi ja sama auto ihan kolmelle linjalle ehtii yhdessä päivässä.


Bongasin 245:n linjan 20 klo 13.20 lähdössä Keskustorilta.

----------


## Eppu

Ma 22.8.
#356/18, #357/18, #405/22, #361/16, #626/25, #210/30, #204/23, #206/22

----------


## killerpop

Ti 23.8.2005

TKL #200/1, #209/28, #210/26, #357/18, #358/26, #361/16, #405/20

----------


## tlv601

Ti 23.8.

#210/26 22.28 Ktori-Tesoma

----------


## killerpop

Pe 25.8.

LL #53/85, TKL #206/1, #207/23, #209/13, #613/10, #625/11

----------


## killerpop

La 27.8.

TKL #632/10

Ma 29.8.

TKL #201/18, #359/1, #629/21, #632/3 (mahtaakohan tämä olla nyt arkisin 3:n vakkariosapäivä?)

----------


## killerpop

Ke 31.8.

TKL #355/26, #356/20, #630/11
Paunu #1-2/62, #62/62

----------


## killerpop

Ma 5.9.2005

TKL #121/12, #122/1, #200/22, #204/22, #207/28, #357/18, #359/28, #361/17

----------


## killerpop

Ke 7.9

TKL #210/1, #355/26

----------


## killerpop

LL #45/79 (TNI-145)

----------


## Eppu

Pe 16.9.
#121/1
#204/18
#357/20
#627/25
#632/3

----------


## Eppu

30.9.

Havaintorintamalla näytti olevan osittain samanlaisia sijoituksia, kuin edellisen reissuni yhteydessä...

#121/1
#357/17
#202/13
#209/13
#405/18
#420/23
#235/22
#629/25

----------


## killerpop

3.10.2005

TKL #201/30, #203/22, #204/23, #249/6, #357/17, #358/26 ja #359/28
Paunu #1-12/71

----------


## killerpop

Ke 5.10.2005

TKL #245/7 ja #239/7  :Shocked:  lisäksi #206/30, #215/1

----------


## killerpop

Pe 7.10.

TKL #355/16, #405/26

----------


## killerpop

Ti 11.10.

TKL #620/7, Paunu #1-1/71

Paunu #1-12/Pirkkala
Tähän liittyen mummeli kysäisi: "mistä tää tämmönen auto on"
Kuski totes tyylikkäästi: "autojen hautausmaalta"   :Very Happy:

----------


## Eppu

Pe 14.10. Taas reissussa...
#357/22
#631/21
#632/3
#247/22
#634/5

----------


## killerpop

Ti 18.10.

TKL #205/26, #356/30

----------


## killerpop

Ke 26.10.

#207/30, #208/30, #235/12, #355/20, #356/30, #358/16, #361/28, #631/11

----------


## killerpop

To 27.10. ei kuitenkaan ihan eilisen kopio

TKL #207/26, #208/30, #356/30, #361/17, #613/15, #620/7, #629/11, #631/11
Länsilinjat #18/TRE-IKAALINEN   :Shocked:  
Lauttakylän Auto #150 (Eagle 451 / B12) / 54   :Very Happy:

----------


## killerpop

Ke 2.11.

TKL #210/26, #358/16, #625/27

----------


## killerpop

To 3.11.2005

TKL #200/13, #202/30, #215/1

----------


## killerpop

Ma 7.11.

TKL #357/12 ... siitä onkin jo ikuisuus, kun nivelwiimoja on ko linjalla ollut. muita bongauksia #200/13, #215/1 ja #121/30

----------


## killerpop

Ti  8.11.

TKL #203/18, #206/16, #209/30, #357/22, #361/1, #629/15, #631/25

----------


## killerpop

To 10.11.

TKL #206/26, #358/16, #359/28, #361/16, #627/7, #630/25, #631/7

----------


## Eppu

> To 10.11.
> 
> TKL #206/26, #358/16, #359/28, #361/16, #627/7, #630/25, #631/7


Ja vielä #355/26, #357/22, #121/1, #122/1, #200/13, #201/6, #202/18, #203/18, #216/16, #235/26

----------


## killerpop

Pe 11.11.

Länsilinjat #38 (YGE-738) linjalla 79 alkaen 13:55 lähdöstä. 

TKL #203/18, #356/30, #361/16, #629/3

----------


## killerpop

Ma 14.11. 

Havaintoja aamuruuhkasta. 

TKL #627/Y32 (Y13)
TKL #613/Y33 (Y1, Y3). Tämä vuoro on siis viikko sitten lisätty ylimääräinen lähtö Härmälästä 7:25 ja voi vain miettiä, olisiko lähtöaikaa pitänyt sittenkin aikaistaa 3-5 min. Härmälän kahdella ensimmäisellä pysäkillä Nuolialantien varrella odottaa kutakuinkin yhteensä 50 ihmistä ja vaikka Paunulaisia kaksi kappaletta tuleekin samoihin aikoihin, kerää ensimmäiset autot tuulilasikuorman. Nyt ykkösen perusvuoro pääsee vähemmällä, mutta paunulaisissa tungos ei hellitä. 

LL #88/50 (Multisilta-Keskustori lisäauto)

----------


## JudgeT

> Ma 14.11. 
> TKL #627/Y32 (Y13)
> TKL #613/Y33 (Y1, Y3). Tämä vuoro on siis viikko sitten lisätty ylimääräinen lähtö Härmälästä 7:25 ja voi vain miettiä, olisiko lähtöaikaa pitänyt sittenkin aikaistaa 3-5 min. Härmälän kahdella ensimmäisellä pysäkillä Nuolialantien varrella odottaa kutakuinkin yhteensä 50 ihmistä ja vaikka Paunulaisia kaksi kappaletta tuleekin samoihin aikoihin, kerää ensimmäiset autot tuulilasikuorman. Nyt ykkösen perusvuoro pääsee vähemmällä, mutta paunulaisissa tungos ei hellitä.


Uusi Y-vuoro, sehän on positiivista. Ilmeisesti Y32:n aamulenkki on tämän lisäksi edelleen ainoa Y? Mikseiköhän tuohon heitetty saman tien teliä, kun niitäkin luulisi varalla olevan?




> LL #88/50 (Multisilta-Keskustori lisäauto)


Melkein sääliksi käy tuon #88:n kuljettajaa, survoa nyt aamuruuhkassa sellaisella 8)

----------


## Eppu

> Ma 14.11. 
> 
> Havaintoja aamuruuhkasta. 
> 
> TKL #627/Y32 (Y13)
> TKL #613/Y33 (Y1, Y3). Tämä vuoro on siis viikko sitten lisätty ylimääräinen lähtö Härmälästä 7:25 ja voi vain miettiä, olisiko lähtöaikaa pitänyt sittenkin aikaistaa 3-5 min. Härmälän kahdella ensimmäisellä pysäkillä Nuolialantien varrella odottaa kutakuinkin yhteensä 50 ihmistä ja vaikka Paunulaisia kaksi kappaletta tuleekin samoihin aikoihin, kerää ensimmäiset autot tuulilasikuorman. Nyt ykkösen perusvuoro pääsee vähemmällä, mutta paunulaisissa tungos ei hellitä.


Aika kurjalta kehitysmaatouhulta kuullostaa.  :Rolling Eyes:   Tuulilasikuormat ovat epämiellyttäviä niin matkustajille kuin varmasti kuljettajallekin.

----------


## killerpop

Ti 15.11.

Tässä jokunen bongaus:
TKL #202/18, #203/28, #231/18, #247/17, #356/30, #357/22, #359/28 #406/26, #421/18, #615/11, #627/7, #628/25, #639/25
LL #61/79   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## killerpop

Ke 16.11.2005

Pari bongausta:
TKL #202/18, #613/15, #625/25, #628/25, #630/5

----------


## killerpop

Pe 18.11.

TKL #651/Y7 - Pirkkahallille ajetaan taas ylimääräistä vuoroa. Tosin sitä ei kaikki löydä, hetki sitten linjan 50 kyydissä tuli väkeä ja kyseli pääseekö pirkkahallille. Kilometrin kävely näemmä kelpas.

----------


## killerpop

Pe 25.11.

LL #39 on saanut päällensä uudet Rexona-kokomainosteipit

----------


## Allison

Pe 25.11.

TKL #361/6

----------


## killerpop

Ti 29.11.2005

TKL #205/1, #626/15

LL #31/50 ja #19/Ylöjärven 8x-linjoilla... (18:10 lähdöllä ko auto sai useammankin matkustajan suusta kirousta)

----------


## ultrix

> LL #31/50 ja #19/Ylöjärven 8x-linjoilla... (18:10 lähdöllä ko auto sai useammankin matkustajan suusta kirousta)


Tein samanlaisen havainnon myös.

----------


## ultrix

TKL #415/16:ssa oli jotakin vikaa tänään n. klo 8:45-9:10 välillä, se jumitteli hätävilkut päällä Hintsankadun ja Sammon valtatien risteyksessä, mutta pääsi lopulta pikkuhiljaa omine voimineen risteyksestä pois, sysäys kerrallaan. Pyörät kyllä vetivät ja kitkaa näkyi olevan, se vain kulki ~50 cm kerrallaan ennen kuin jumitti ja peruutti painovoiman vuoksi alamäkeen.
Erikoista asiassa oli myös se, että bussi tuli lännestä kääntyäkseen Hintsankadulle, eikä linjakilvessä lukenut mitään "Nysse tulee"-tyyppistä vaan päätepysäkki. Matkustajia ei kuitenkaan ollut kyydissä.

----------


## killerpop

Ke 30.11.

TKL #205/1, #356/18, *#427/12*, #626/5, #630/7

LL #30/79 (Axerin tilalla teli-Regal)

----------


## killerpop

To 1.12.2005

Cx #56/90Y
TKL #630/7, #631/2

Ja LL #20 on saanut myös Rexonaa ylleen, tosin vihreällä värillä.

----------


## killerpop

To. 8.12.

TKL #215/26

----------


## killerpop

Pe 9.12.

TKL #203/12
LL #3/85 (ensiesiintyminen linjalla)
Paunu #1-12/70

----------


## killerpop

Pari bongausta Ma 19.12.

TKL #231/1, #615/3
Paunu #60/Pirkkala

----------


## killerpop

Ti 20.12.2005

TKL #202/22, #204/23, #208/17, #244/23, #261/17, #355/26, #359/28, #411/12, #627/27, #629/10, #630/10, #631/27, #658/7

Ke 21.12.2005

TKL #203/20, #359/23, #405/22

----------

